# STEROIDS FORUM > IGF-1 LR3, HGH, and INSULIN QUESTIONS > IMPORTANT Threads that Everyone Should Read >  A Complete Idiots Guide to Peptides

## trikydik

Good Evening,

I have read a lot on peptides lately and understand none of it.
Is there anywhere on here where it is broken down into easy to follow and understand words?

Call me short bus special on this... 

Thanks

----------


## Times Roman

where to start?

here's a real quick explanation, and then we can go from there....

familiar with amino acids, right?

peptides are small groups of amino acids.

familiar with protein, right?

protein is made up of various groups of peptides.

here is the evolution

amino acids < peptides < proteins

Think of peptides as small bundles of information that instruct your body to do certain things.

Peptides instruct the body to do certain things.........

produce pigmentation
produce a physiological sexual response
produce more growth hormone 
produce a healing response

I can break these words down into smaller ones if you like..................?

----------


## trikydik

Thanks TR - got that part...
I am having a hard time distinguishing what each one on AR-R does.
I few I understand what they so..

Sermorelin - pretty easy to understand - but what is the difference between it and CJC - 1293? or CJC - 1295? or GHRP-6? or any of the IGF's?
DSIP - for sleep

I guess laymen terms is what I am looking for...

DSIP = Sleep peptide
xxx = fat loss and xxx
yyy = is the same as bbb except it does ???


from reading the material on AR-R's site, if a test subject suffers from arthrytis in the connective tissue and wants help loosing weight, then TB 500 and CJC 1295 would be the right choices?

----------


## jimmyinkedup

Id say Tb500 and if you want to add a gh type stack to assist in healing id suggest a mod grf 1-29 or Sermorelin (either one but mod grf illicits a bigger pulse) combined with wither GHRP2 or GHRP6 (2 if cutting or maintaining, 6 if bulking as 6 increases appetite). 
Would look something like this:
TB500 - 4mg/week first 4 weeks split into 2-2mg injections (say mon/thurs)
2mg/week next 4 weeks split into 2 1mg injections (again say mon/thurs)

Mod GRF 1-29 & GHRP2 -300mcg of each per day. 3 injections daily of 100mcg each per injection. AM, midday and before bed. You could do 200mcg/day and just do the am & pm injections and still get some benefit- 300 is just optimal. You would do the same in you picked say Sermorelin and GHRP6.

Hope that helps.

----------


## RigPig

> Id say Tb500 and if you want to add a gh type stack to assist in healing id suggest a mod grf 1-29 or Sermorelin (either one but mod grf illicits a bigger pulse) combined with wither GHRP2 or GHRP6 (2 if cutting or maintaining, 6 if bulking as 6 increases appetite). Would look something like this: TB500 - 4mg/week first 4 weeks split into 2-2mg injections (say mon/thurs) 2mg/week next 4 weeks split into 2 1mg injections (again say mon/thurs) Mod GRF 1-29 & GHRP2 -300mcg of each per day. 3 injections daily of 100mcg each per injection. AM, midday and before bed. You could do 200mcg/day and just do the am & pm injections and still get some benefit- 300 is just optimal. You would do the same in you picked say Sermorelin and GHRP6. Hope that helps.


This is good...are Peptides suppressive in any manner? 
(I'm the guy sitting behind the OP on the short bus for this ride lol.)

----------


## jimmyinkedup

> This is good...are Peptides suppressive in any manner? 
> (I'm the guy sitting behind the OP on the short bus for this ride lol.)


Well tb500 isnt that kind of peptide anyway so it doesnt work that way.
As far as the others which are GH inducing peptides- no they arent suprsssive, They increase your natural GH production, there is no shutdown per se and when you cease use you almost instantly resume your normal gh levels production.

----------


## RigPig

> Well tb500 isnt that kind of peptide anyway so it doesnt work that way. As far as the others which are GH inducing peptides- no they arent suprsssive, They increase your natural GH production, there is no shutdown per se and when you cease use you almost instantly resume your normal gh levels production.


Sounds like I need to delve further into this whole new world.
Other than TB-500 and PT-141 I hadn't really looked at anything else or how it could benefit me. It sounded extremely complicated. 

I had flashbacks of math class
If X=y and Y is really G,then why did the chicken cross the road....lol..

----------


## RigPig

> Good Evening, I have read a lot on peptides lately and understand none of it. Is there anywhere on here where it is broken down into easy to follow and understand words? Call me short bus special on this... Thanks


Thanks for starting this, you said what I was thinking.

----------


## trikydik

> Id say Tb500 and if you want to add a gh type stack to assist in healing id suggest a mod grf 1-29 or Sermorelin (either one but mod grf illicits a bigger pulse) combined with wither GHRP2 or GHRP6 (2 if cutting or maintaining, 6 if bulking as 6 increases appetite). 
> Would look something like this:
> TB500 - 4mg/week first 4 weeks split into 2-2mg injections (say mon/thurs)
> 2mg/week next 4 weeks split into 2 1mg injections (again say mon/thurs)
> 
> Mod GRF 1-29 & GHRP2 -300mcg of each per day. 3 injections daily of 100mcg each per injection. AM, midday and before bed. You could do 200mcg/day and just do the am & pm injections and still get some benefit- 300 is just optimal. You would do the same in you picked say Sermorelin and GHRP6.
> 
> Hope that helps.


Can you mix them in the syringe?

----------


## jimmyinkedup

> Can you mix them in the syringe?


You can mix to inject but not mix and store that way. I mix them in the syringe and inject them but never load them mixed and store the syringe.

----------


## RigPig

Is there a minimum and maximum amount of time peptides should be run for? Or is one only limited buy the amount of money they are willing to dish out 

Triky I hope you don't mind if I ask the odd question on your thread

----------


## jimmyinkedup

> Is there a minimum and maximum amount of time peptides should be run for? Or is one only limited buy the amount of money they are willing to dish out 
> 
> Triky I hope you don't mind if I ask the odd question on your thread


You really have to run them long term (the GH peptides that is). 3 month minimum but 6 months plus is really the way to go IMO.

----------


## trikydik

> Triky I hope you don't mind if I ask the odd question on your thread


Nope - was about to ask that myself

----------


## RigPig

Q: Is CJC 1295 just a name given to a stack involving GRF1-29 and any of the GHRPs? 
A: Nope

*found more info on this. - GRF (1-29) and the Mod GRF 1-29 required frequent dosages. So a new compound called CJC-1295 was created which was far more stable. This compound was made by adding Lysine - which is a non-peptide, and is also called Drug Affinity Complex or DAC. Since the original Mod GRF 1-29 does not contain DAC, it is named as CJC-1295 without DAC. However, the actual CJC-1295 is not only difficult, but also very expensive to produce. This is why it is not produced or used extensively. The Mod GRF 1-29 is far easier and cheaper to produce.

----------


## RigPig

The DAC technology in the CJC-1295 enables the compound to bind itself covalently with any circulating albumin, after it has been administered through a subcutaneous injection. However, the reason why the half-life could be extended from a few minutes to several days is more profound. The reactive group in the CJC-1295 binds to a peptide through bioconjugation. The peptide then finds a neucleophilic unit within the blood and reacts with it in order to create a firmer bond

----------


## tcw

Ok.....thanks guys for sharing this info.

What I don't get is how peptides r sold? Bottle says 5mgs...but how many shots you getting on a bottle?

?

----------


## Gambit11

> You can mix to inject but not mix and store that way. I mix them in the syringe and inject them but never load them mixed and store the syringe.


How long can i keep them pre-mixed in the syringe? ( I hope you'll say few hours, so i can get syringe ready in the morning for my mid-day injection at work)

----------


## Gambit11

> Ok.....thanks guys for sharing this info.
> 
> What I don't get is how peptides r sold? Bottle says 5mgs...but how many shots you getting on a bottle?
> 
> ?



Anyone??? 
Do they come solid and you need to mix them with Bac Water?

----------


## Gambit11

> Ok.....thanks guys for sharing this info.
> 
> What I don't get is how peptides r sold? Bottle says 5mgs...but how many shots you getting on a bottle?
> 
> ?


Mix it with bac water. than inject required dosage. For example: Bottle with Mod-grf 2mg powder, mixed with 2ml of water, than you inject 3 times daily of 100 mcg each which will be 5th tick mark or 10 IU. ( i hope i did this right..)
there is a very handy tool ( another very helpful member has forwarded it to me) peptidecalculator.com
hope this helps

----------

